# Russian Tortoise



## Alex413 (Sep 2, 2019)

If you unable to give your Russian Tortoise the attention it needs or just don't have space for your Russian Tortoise anymore. Please Contact - We have outside enclosure with lots. Located in South Florida (Miami).


----------



## Niqua (Sep 22, 2019)

Alex413 said:


> If you unable to give your Russian Tortoise the attention it needs or just don't have space for your Russian Tortoise anymore. Please Contact - We have outside enclosure with lots. Located in South Florida (Miami).


 
Hello I have a male I believe Russian tortoise that I brought for my son’s 6th birthday, 3 years ago. At the time he was the only child and care was fine. He is now a brother times two, we just don’t have the time and he is being neglected. Are you still looking to provide a home?


----------

